# Deadbeat Buyer WidPanic02 Word to the Wise



## bobcycles (Sep 4, 2013)

Member Widpanic02 agreed to purchase a wheel set and a complete bicycle I had listed here 2 weeks ago. Even haggled the price and shipping a bit.  I agreed.  This individual assured me payment would be sent by a specific date.  Nothing arrived, and all emails and correspondence that I sent was ignored.  Either through the forum here or direct by email.   I could have sold both items 2nd in line but have now probably let to much time pass to pursue other buyers.  

I don't have a problem Cancelling out on a transaction if proper and courteous notice is given.  I went to the trouble of Fitting all his items in one box to save him postage.  This entailed completely breaking down a built bike and packing it carefully.

What is the protocol for abusive irresponsible actions by members on here?

Is there a 'black list'?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> Member Widpanic02 agreed to purchase a wheel set and a complete bicycle I had listed here 2 weeks ago. Even haggled the price and shipping a bit.  I agreed.  This individual assured me payment would be sent by a specific date.  Nothing arrived, and all emails and correspondence that I sent was ignored.  Either through the forum here or direct by email.   I could have sold both items 2nd in line but have now probably let to much time pass to pursue other buyers.
> 
> I don't have a problem Cancelling out on a transaction if proper and courteous notice is given.  I went to the trouble of Fitting all his items in one box to save him postage.  This entailed completely breaking down a built bike and packing it carefully.
> 
> ...



He has been getting a lot of negative dealings lately...


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 4, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> Is there a 'black list'?




Well, we all have our own "Do Not Deal With" lists, but negative transaction info isn't shared as much as a lot of us wish it would be...
But if a member has enough complaints I think they can be banned, contact a moderator for protocol.

Darcie


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 4, 2013)

Took him quite awhile to ship me items and initially tried to get me to send paypal as a gift payment, I didn't do it.


----------



## Blackout (Sep 4, 2013)

took me a month to get my items from him after constant begging basically, nothing but lies when items supposedly shipped packaging was horrendous to say the least, he will never get another dime of my money. 
here is one of the boxes I received no packing what so ever others were just as bad




the red tread tires were told good for display pic he sent they looked round at least from the angle in pic. they are oval shape and hard as a brick, told me to wet them down and they will soften there is not anything to make these pliable again there junk


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2013)

I've found that if you just keep verbally abusing him, he will deliver on his word.  I had a similar experience with him where the transaction dragged on for over a month and when I would get a response it came across as a ridiculous lie (actual reason given " Sorry, I gave the package to my girlfriend to ship and she shipped it to the wrong address and I just got it back")  Its frustrating when your trying to get a response from him and he's all over the Cabe commenting and selling items.  I actually don't think he's quite as bad as he's being made out to be on here, he brings some good items to the market place for good prices, its just a shame that his customer service is so terrible.  I'm also shocked that he's not even made a comment in response to these public attacks on his credibility.  Jason, what say you?


----------



## Blackout (Sep 4, 2013)

"I've found that if you just keep verbally abusing him, he will deliver on his word. I had a similar experience with him where the transaction dragged on for over a month and when I would get a response it came across as a ridiculous lie (actual reason given " Sorry, I gave the package to my girlfriend to ship and she shipped it to the wrong address and I just got it back") Its frustrating when your trying to get a response from him and he's all over the Cabe commenting and selling items. I actually don't think he's quite as bad as he's being made out to be on here, he brings some good items to the market place for good prices, its just a shame that his customer service is so terrible. I'm also shocked that he's not even made a comment in response to these public attacks on his credibility. Jason, what say you? "


"he brings some good items to the market place for good prices, its just a shame that his customer service is so terrible"

well will agree with you on that but still will not get any more money from me, 
I will pay more if I have to from someone else who has communication skills and will actually pack and ship something when they say they will.

just reread your post  "I've found that if you just keep verbally abusing him, he will deliver on his word"

and why do we as buyers have to do this to get our bikes or parts we paid for that he wanted payment immediatly for ???????


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 4, 2013)

This is weird, has he missed this thread and the "credibility gap" he has created for himself.....?


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2013)

crash;266658
"he brings some good items to the market place for good prices said:
			
		

> Look I'm hardly defending the guy, my experiences  buying and selling with him have been very unpleasant and full of anxiety.  But every time in the end they  were resolved and I ended up feeling like maybe I had over reacted.  I don't intend to do business with him online but it seems foolish to say "never again", If he posted a Huffman three rib tank tomorrow for a reasonable price I'd be on it.  He hasn't burned me so badly that I wouldn't be willing risk it.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 5, 2013)

*widpanic02*

I really don't wanna crucify this person, but dang!  if you can't follow through with a commitment to purchase an item or items etc., let me know so I can give others a shot at what ever.  that's all I'd expect ...simple communication


----------



## filmonger (Sep 5, 2013)

*RE: Widpanic*

I have purchased a couple of bikes from him...... Fair communication and the bikes were almost to description. My fault for not looking close enough at the photo's! Communication with him was OK...... He should reply to you though - thats not cool. If the price was right I would most likely buy from him again based on my own experience. We will see how things work out if I ever sell him anything.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not one to throw someone under the bus but I'm having a problem now too. I paid for one of the speedos he was selling last week with the promise that I would receive pics of the cable and drive. No pics and no response to numerous PMs on status of package. I agree with Bob--stuff happens but communicate and I'm good. BTW Bob I will have a money order out by Sat for the wheel set! V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## charnleybob (Sep 5, 2013)

He failed to deliver on a deal with me.
Lied about money order sent, then one will be there but never came.
This went on for 3 weeks.
I understand that times get tough, but the lying ticked me off.
May be a great guy, but won't deal with again.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like widpanic better start running for the other side, because this bridge is on fire, and its burning fast.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2013)

If you people have nothing better to do than bash another on here, I reckon you're much too busy to mess with your bikes and parts, so why not give them to me and others??? Plus, there is at least one commentor that SHOULDN'T be throwing rocks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2013)

bricycle said:


> If you people have nothing better to do than bash another on here, I reckon you're much too busy to mess with your bikes and parts, so why not give them to me and others??? Plus, there is at least one commentor that SHOULDN'T be throwing rocks.




Bri,
     I don't consider this so much a bashing as an alert. Things seem to be going south with his dealings and I think it is good people are made aware. I would be working on my bike IF i got the part I paid for--ok that's not true--I'm at work right now! Seriously though it looks like there is a problem that needs to be sorted out. It would be good to hear from Jason so he can explain himself. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 5, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Plus, there is at least one commentor that SHOULDN'T be throwing rocks.




OK Bri, now you got me trying to figure out who the commentor is???????  

ENDORSEMENT: Buy more from Bri for problem free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 5, 2013)

I will not be sending any paypal payments as a gift to a seller I've had no experience with any longer. Ebay final value fees are 10% and there is another fee on the shipping as well now not to mention the listing fees so they are saving a significant amount of money to begin with. Unknown sellers will either have to work the fee into their asking price or pay it themselves.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Bri,
> I don't consider this so much a bashing as an alert. Things seem to be going south with his dealings and I think it is good people are made aware. I would be working on my bike IF i got the part I paid for--ok that's not true--I'm at work right now! Seriously though it looks like there is a problem that needs to be sorted out. It would be good to hear from Jason so he can explain himself. V/r Shawn




Shawn,  I agree he needs to speak up & explain as this is not the first alert thread on him.  Carlitos60 had a similar post on him a couple of weeks ago it seems most people just dismissed it.

BTW: I agree "alert" threads are a good thing in my opinion, it seems a lot of people are having a problem with him.  Not good.  I pay attention to these and do not buy from sellers others have issues with since we do not have any other feedback system here.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Bri,
> I don't consider this so much a bashing as an alert. Things seem to be going south with his dealings and I think it is good people are made aware. I would be working on my bike IF i got the part I paid for--ok that's not true--I'm at work right now! Seriously though it looks like there is a problem that needs to be sorted out. It would be good to hear from Jason so he can explain himself. V/r Shawn




I can understand where some are coming from, but by the same token I have had MANY dealings with him, and he has always come through for me. Not all of us have perfect customer service skills, myself included. We ALL have room for improvement. 
WP is possibly swamped with requests for parts, working, and dealing with his own personal stuff... I'm waiting myself... big wip. WP is a pretty damn good source of parts... can we all say the same about ourselves?
yea, yea, some of you can....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 5, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I can understand where some are coming from, but by the same token I have had MANY dealings with him, and he has always come through for me. Not all of us have perfect customer service skills, myself included. We ALL have room for improvement.
> I would be really pissed off if "others" chased this guy off like was done to MREstraightbar.
> He had issues most of you didn't even consider!!!
> WP is possibly swamped with requests for parts, working, and dealing with his own personal stuff... I'm waiting myself... big wip. WP is a pretty damn good source of parts... can we all say the same about ourselves?
> yea, yea, some of you can....




Whatever happened to mrestraighbar??.. Medical?


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Whatever happened to mrestraighbar??.. Medical?




I'd like to know as well.  Seems like he was a super nice guy with lots of friends who all of a sudden disappeared after a few bad dealings and a post that started out like this and then went on for pages.  I agree, would like to see widpanic02 address it and move past it rather than what happened with MRE......


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Whatever happened to mrestraighbar??.. Medical?



he confided with me somewhat.
I believe he stated in one of his posts/threads that he was run over by an automobile.
...that's gotta really mess a person up....

What he told me in private stays private.
No, I have no idea where he is or how to reach him.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

A feedback system/ transaction review forum helps buyers and sellers determine the level of risk in dealing with an individual.
It can also be an incentive to improve the quality of interaction: bad reviews, business declines. Adjust actions, reviews improve, business picks up.
This works if folks dispassionately review individual transactions, stating the facts, without name calling, threats, etc.
Ideally the sub-par will observe and adjust behavior to become a member who contributes in a positive manner.
Disregarding bad behavior and allowing a person to mistreat cabe members on the grounds that they offer for sale things we want seems selfish and shortsighted:
Others continue to have bad experiences with problem members, and the situation continues, damaging the reputation of the venue and hobby.
IMO this is not the best place for reviewing a transaction or behavior, but since the cabe has no place for that: 
I will add that 2 out of 2 dealings with the member noted in the OP were the absolute worst in many years.
Given the tone and lack of honesty in the communication, it seems that there are deep personal problems here.
Should a person be allowed to continue to cause others to suffer because of this?
IMO it is beneficial to the community and individual to encourage them to improve. Not through "bashing", but with buying power.
The only way that can be done is if buyers can make an informed decision.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2013)

What I am focused on in a transaction is:

-Having the opportunity to get a quality item
-It is well represented well in pictures (an supplemented with description when needed)
-Priced fairly
-Arriving at my doorstep in expected condition and completeness

Stuff like fast turnaround time and "customer service" is nice, but not really that important when it is all said and done.

I cannot explain/defend the poor packing job of the motorbike, but my dealings with Jason as a buyer have been satisfactory meeting all of the above 4 criteria and where he excels is the pricing, which also is defining of character.

If I were to guess, he has the same pathology of many of us (including myself) in which the hobby can get overwhelming with desire and it is easy to over-extend oneself at times in fulfillment.

Chris


----------



## Iverider (Sep 5, 2013)

My sole dealing with the seller was for a trade. The shipping was a little slow, but everything was as described. He does have a lot of good stuff.






scrubbinrims said:


> What I am focused on in a transaction is:
> 
> -Having the opportunity to get a quality item
> -It is well represented well in pictures (an supplemented with description when needed)
> ...


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 5, 2013)

I have to chime in on this one too.  He was quick to contact me about the Colson motorbike I had for sale in a few months ago and committed to buying the frame and fork and then communication broke down after he committed to the sale and stated he would send a postal money order.  I had boxed everything up and was awaiting payment, weeks went by with no payment.  When I finally made contact he stated he had just received his payment back in the mail, after I had verified the correct mailing address.  He never paid me for the frame.  
I agree, if you're not going to follow through with a commitment to buy DON'T do it!


----------



## widpanic02 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Sorry to anyone who doesn't like me.*

My family had been hot with the bigC and someone very close to me has been diagnosed with another major illness. I haven't been myself lately and frankly I appologize. However I will tell you that I have never not once ripped anyone off in hundreds of dealings. Bob I appologize but nobody's perfect. I hope all of you get out what you want to say about me but I will say again . I have never ripped anyone off on this site and I have been trusted with thousands of dollars. I admit my shipping is sometimes slow but I always deliver. Hope none of you have to go through what I am right now. It really puts things into perspective. 

Jason


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 5, 2013)

*Honesty is the best policy*

i dont think any body is asking anybody to be perfect.  i personally strive for progress not perfection.    people dont like to be lied to.   like alot of people commented regarding the dealings .."THEY CAN" wait a long time ,as long as there is good coomunication and the person that they are dealing with is telling the truth. not blowing smoke up there arse.. 
as soon as several people recognise that one person has a track record of feeding people a load a B>S> not being honest/truthfull /staight up. there credability goes out the window.

 in my world all  you have is your word.  your word is gold.

if your word is not worth anything then people stop dealing with you .

  like i said i am no saint . i am not perfect.   








widpanic02 said:


> My family had been hot with the bigC and someone very close to me has been diagnosed with another major illness. I haven't been myself lately and frankly I appologize. However I will tell you that I have never not once ripped anyone off in hundreds of dealings. Bob I appologize but nobody's perfect. I hope all of you get out what you want to say about me but I will say again . I have never ripped anyone off on this site and I have been trusted with thousands of dollars. I admit my shipping is sometimes slow but I always deliver. Hope none of you have to go through what I am right now. It really puts things into perspective.
> 
> Jason


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2013)

I can read that several members have complaints. I can understand. I've had buyers in all aspect of my sales whether on thecabe or on craigslist say they are going to buy something but never do. This is what I would suggest to the sellers. Set a date fair for both seller and buyer to be the expiration of the sale if the criteria of the purchase was never made. This ensures that if a buyer does not follow through then the item is up for sale again. 

Also with the seller not sending the item whether not a all or delayed. I can understand the frustration on how the lack of communication can def frustrate both seller and buyer. I have had this happen to me a few years back, from a friend not just a fellow cabe member. He said he sent the item but it never arrived. I tried to contact him several times but to never hear from him. 2 years later I finally caught up with him or really he contacted me. Turns out he had to disconnect himself from quite a bit online because of a situation that cause a great deal of conflict. I mentioned the item and he took care of it when we met up to go to a swap. He never let me down before so I did not write him off. So what I am saying is in this case I think everyone deserves a second look, or the other half of the story. I do not assume that someone is lying about what is going on behind the scenes of sales, but as my father put it and how looney puts it "honesty is the best policy." 

With the amount of people that have had good dealings with windpanic and the fact he came here and put in a word says he wants to keep his name in good standings. I think there is some dealings with communication that really could be addressed. He apologized and wants to make things right if there is wrong. So please both parties keep it to a PM at this point and work it out. Sometimes humbling yourself goes along way with people. I would hope that all things can be worked out. If so let me know and he can start with a clean slate.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone hear form Jason since October????


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I live about 3 hrs from him and have a friend I occasionally visit up there (Greenville, SC) who also knows him. He said he hasn't heard from Jason (Widpanic02) since early Nov. I may go back up sometime in the spring and may try to touch base and see what the deal is. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info Shawn. I hope all is well with his family and his ill friend.... would be nice to get my rack too....


----------



## slick (Jan 9, 2014)

I got the 2 Colson Bullnose headbadges i bought from him. It took awhile and a lot of bugging him but finally got them. I havn't heard from him since. I hope all is well.


----------

